# Q6600 on 4CoreDual-SATA2



## Haz197 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Here is my problem, I have an Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 and a Q6600 which I am trying to overclock.

I have found many threads on this motherboard but only using 2 core cpus.

I have also tried asking this question on Extreem Overclocking Forums but to no avail, the only people on there with comments on the subject seem to be kids with bad attitudes, bar one might I add (Normalizer).

Here is the thread : http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=2968051#post2968051

And here is my question.

I can't seem to get my NB above 270, it just freezes my PC just as my HDD is being read, its as if there is a problem with the boot sequence, like its looking for a device, and it just doesn't boot past that 

Has any one managed a stable overclock with this config ??

Someone help please.....

p.s. ... I would appreciate no comments on how bad this mobo is .... I know 

p.p.s .. I know how to overclock, I am aware of the factors involved, have been doing this a long time, so no referals to dumbass guides to overclocking plz.


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

i had a 4core dual vsta and i could never get the fsb past 291... more than where youre at tho i guess.


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 17, 2008)

wolf said:


> i had a 4core dual vsta and i could never get the fsb past 291... more than where youre at tho i guess.



were you on a quad core m8?

I hate this board .... lol but I guess it'll ave to do till next month when i can blag a few ton for a new mobo and gpu )


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2008)

The extra communication that the Quad-Core requires puts so much stress on the northbridge, high overclocks are very rare on cheap motherboards.

Other than giving the northbridger more voltage, I don't really have any ideas.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 17, 2008)

Please list your full specs. Under the System Specs under your sig. Would be nice to know your Powersupply, Ram, and Cooling.

What Strap are you using? What is your CPU Multi @?


----------



## sorehammer (Jan 17, 2008)

I had this board fine with a Pentium d 3.2 clocked to 3.8 but a quad core would never run stable even at no overclock.


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 18, 2008)

newtekie1 .. Thanks, I have seen a pencil mod, will try l8r and let you know 

ZenZimZaliben .. No bootstrap, just clean winxp boot, multi is 9. PSU is X-Power (yeah yeah, maplin crap i know) 750w quad rail, works fine, powers the pelt on my x1950xt no probs, unlike others I have. Cooling is generic Intel cooler but I run whole system with case open, cpu barely breaches 55c, grafix gets up to 70c tho, pelt runs dam hot !

sorehammer .. I have to agree with newtekie1 about this and your info backs that up 

The Q6600 runs sweet however, I get 35fps average in crysis, 1024, everything on high, so I guess its only my GPU bottlnecking my fps?

All in all I'm very happy with the board and CPU, it does what it says on the tin, I can use my x1950xT AGP and have a Core2 chip, but the tinkerer in me would just love to see it at 300 x 9


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2008)

Not the strap I ment...But that is good to know as well. The strap I am talking about is between your FSB and RAM. Some Staps are 266/800 266/600 333/667 333/800...I guess what I am suggesting is that if your pushing your FSB but have a higher strap then you could be crashing because your RAM is being pushed to hard, or lack of voltage to the RAM.

What you need to do is install CPU-z if your dont have it already...you can get it here on the downloads section..Then run 2 instances of CPUz, one for the CPU and one for the Memory. Then post those screen shots for us to look at.


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 18, 2008)

kk I have cpuz at home, i'm at work atm but i can remember most of it, my fsb is 1066 9 x multi 2 x 4098k ish i think  mem spd is 400 (3-3-3-9) 533 (4-4-4-12) 666 (5-5-5-15), currently 1:1 (4-4-4-12) but I have tried using it @ 533 (5-5-5-15) and still no joy 

Will post screenies when I get in, unless my bird wants to go the pub then it'll ave to be tomoz.

another question if i may ...... my PCIE is only 4x, thats half 8x AGP ? seems kinda strange that they could only bridge it at 50% bandwidth? I thinking about 3870 btw


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 19, 2008)

ok here is my screenie, opend some sanda info stuff too, don't know whether it'll help tho?

Slackened of ram as well, oblivion didn't like it @ 4-4-4-12, kept getting mad crash, green flicker, then death


----------



## wolf (Jan 19, 2008)

no sorry iw asnt using a quad core i was usning an E4500, which in retrospect starts at 800 fsb so getting to 291 wasnt so shabby


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 19, 2008)

Haz197 said:


> kk I have cpuz at home, i'm at work atm but i can remember most of it, my fsb is 1066 9 x multi 2 x 4098k ish i think  mem spd is 400 (3-3-3-9) 533 (4-4-4-12) 666 (5-5-5-15), currently 1:1 (4-4-4-12) but I have tried using it @ 533 (5-5-5-15) and still no joy
> 
> Will post screenies when I get in, unless my bird wants to go the pub then it'll ave to be tomoz.
> 
> another question if i may ...... my PCIE is only 4x, thats half 8x AGP ? seems kinda strange that they could only bridge it at 50% bandwidth? I thinking about 3870 btw



From your CPUz shot it looks like your running the 266/667 strap. Try a lower strap. Then start upping the FSB. You will need to start adding voltage to the Ram, FSB, CPU.


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 21, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> From your CPUz shot it looks like your running the 266/667 strap. Try a lower strap. Then start upping the FSB. You will need to start adding voltage to the Ram, FSB, CPU.



I tried the pencil mod yesterday and that didn't do anything at all for my overclock 

I guess it is looking like I will have to just do the stock clock thing till I can talk my missus into letting me have a new mobo and gpu ..... as well as our holiday to Spain and the new motorbike I want 

Will keep trying tho and post any results I get.

Thanks to everyone for the help with this.


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 21, 2008)

how much volts are you puting into the cpu, try 1.5 and also try some more volts on your ram not sure what the max is for yours so check that out!!


----------



## wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

true, to get my e4500 to 3+ ghz on my 4core, i had to do the core2 pin mod with conductive ink.
as i remember the 4core boards dont have anything in the way of voltage adjustment for the cpu.


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have sacked the 4CoreDual off guys, just ordered GA-P35-DS3L and Asus 3870 

with a bit of luck i should be able to get a bit more out of the chip now, should be delivered tomorrow !! 

and now I have more bits to sell on ebay


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2008)

would you be willing to part with that 4coredual?


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> would you be willing to part with that 4coredual?



yeah sure, throw me 25 quid and its urz m8.

Scan sux ass btw so i re-ordered from microdirect and got the 8800gt now  will arrive in the morning so .... my x1950xt agp is up for sale, any takers ??


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok so here it is, the final conclusion to this thread ...........

Do NOT buy a 4CoreDual for use with a quad core !!!! It just doesn't work at anything over 1066fsb !!!!


----------



## sorehammer (Jan 25, 2008)

in retrosepct a stupid ass name for a motherboard that does not really support 4 core cpus.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2008)

Haz197 said:


> yeah sure, throw me 25 quid and its urz m8.
> 
> Scan sux ass btw so i re-ordered from microdirect and got the 8800gt now  will arrive in the morning so .... my x1950xt agp is up for sale, any takers ??



bah your not in the USA


----------



## Haz197 (Jan 25, 2008)

sorehammer said:


> in retrosepct a stupid ass name for a motherboard that does not really support 4 core cpus.



Seconded

Cdawall .... Nope, English


----------



## diileri (Jan 26, 2008)

4CoreDual-SATA2 is never meant to be an overclocker board for the enthusiasts, because the lack of allmost any voltage adjustments.
Though the ASRock website states that the mobo has vcore adjustment, it doesn't have it (no matter, because this motherboard rarely can push even 300MHz FSB as the limitations of the PT880 Pro/PT880 Ultra northbridge chip).


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the vsta version and petty much any core cpu will never go over 300 fsb, the highest I can get is 300 and it quits after that so I bought a gigabyte board and it smokes my vsta in games


----------

